# Schleifmaschine



## chiave

Wie kann ich "Schleifmaschine" auf Spanisch übersetzen?

Cómo puedo traducir en español "Schleifmaschine"?

Danke

Gracias


----------



## Jana337

My dictionary believes that at least one of the following should be fine:
rectificadora
amoladora
esmeriladora
aguzadora
afiladora
abrillantador

Hope this helps.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> My dictionary believes that at least one of the following should be fine:
> rectificadora
> amoladora
> esmeriladora
> aguzadora
> afiladora
> abrillantador
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Jana


 
The "ticked" words are the ones my dictionary suggests as well. More:

lijadora
máquina de afilar
máquina de amolar
afiladora de brocas

We definitely need natives.


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> The "ticked" words are the ones my dictionary suggests as well. More:
> 
> lijadora
> máquina de afilar
> máquina de amolar
> afiladora de brocas
> 
> We definitely need natives.


 
I need more context. All your proposed words make sense.


----------



## piloya

chiave said:
			
		

> Wie kann ich "Schleifmaschine" auf Spanisch übersetzen?
> 
> Cómo puedo traducir en español "Schleifmaschine"?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Gracias


sin mäas contexto en mi diccionario die "afiladora".


----------



## Jade

para comprender el termino schleifen hay que saber que la traducción del verbo es lijar (lo he oido toda mi vida ....... dicha por un español en Alemania), por consiguiente yo me inclinaría por LIJADORA.

Jade


----------

